# yarn shops in Orange Beach, Alabama



## Nittin Pearl (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi, I'm planning an extended trip to Orange Beach soon, & was wondering if anyone knows if there are any LYS in the area? Thanks!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Understand, OB is just a little tourist town. I am right across Perdido Bay from the island it's on. The only LYS is in Pensacola, FL. Go eastbound on the island into FL, go across the bridge. Once you get into Fl. ask at the tourist center on the beach how to get to 9th Ave and Creighton Road. The shop's name is King's Sewing on Creighton Rd. At this time she is closed Sun and Mon.


----------



## Goingfurther (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm near there and there isn't one in Orange Beach. Pensacola or Fairhope are the closest.


----------



## Nittin Pearl (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you both for your prompt replies. I love to visit LYS whenever I'm out of town, so here I have two of them in a drivable area. Perhaps I'll find some awesome inspiration. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## karen figueroa (Jan 25, 2012)

I found a nice one in Fairhope last year.


----------



## clarasloom (Nov 12, 2014)

Clara's Loom is the local yarn shop near Orange Beach and Gulf Shores, AL. The Welcome Centers have maps and information or refer to www.clarasloom.com. Although Celia is not a knitter she offers quality yarn, design advice and is the destination for textile lovers to the Alabama Gulf Coast. There is a Textile Learning Center as well.


----------

